# Barem Enama (sp)



## webbgirl (May 2, 2003)

I went to a new Dr and internal, and she wants to do a Barem Enenema (sp) Everyone says the test is very painful, couldnt they do the colonloscopy and check things out?? I rather do that, at least you are given something.


----------



## hunter3000 (Apr 30, 2002)

i had both tests done,the barium enema was to bad for me,a small amount of a cramping feeling,the worst part for me was i found it embarassing,the colonoscopy was different,they put me semi under,i dont remember much,but i remember alot of pain a couple times.the colonoscopy can also show things the barium cant. also,theres many here that dont remember a thing,a some that didnt mind the barium. most say the prep is the worst part.good luck


----------

